# Michael Jackson has died



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

It's on Sky News as I type... All I know is what it says....

"Celebrity website TMZ.com reports singer Michael Jackson has died after suffering a cardiac arrest"

It's apparently been confirmed by Reuters, the international news agency.

I'm in utter shock.... sorry this is a bit of a disjointed post.

I know he has been a controversial figure over the years but I honestly think that if this is true, the world has lost a true talent.

Sue  

/links


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i am gutted too, OMG so shocked and sad


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

I've just gone onto Sky News & they've now changed it to say he's in a coma. I can't believe it!!!


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry, not good news, it's just been confirmed that he has actually died.
What sad news.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gosh - thats awful news. I read he'd been taken to hospital xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes really shocking news can't really believe it, especially after announcing all those concert dates recently- and those poor 3 masked children left with no father/mother.  RIP


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

very shocked here too, still not sure if I can believe it!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Very sad  Shocking.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

WOW i am truely shocked

we have all grown up with his music

I know a few websites havent been fully accurate

I imagine it will impact on many

my thoughts go out to his family

Em


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree, whatever he was, and whatever he supposidly did, he was a daddy to three babies and they need to be cared for now.   

No matter what happened in the past few years, he was a huge part of my childhood.


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

As an adult I wasn't a fan but I adored his music when I was a child. Whatever you thought of him, and there were serious doubts about his personal life, he was a pop legend. I think its very sad. 

- Greta


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry to say this but I really didn't like the man, and I'm just thankful that maybe the children with have a more "normal" life now.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG totally shocked and saddened at the loss of this pop legend    

RIP Michael

My thoiughts are with his family.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm totally shocked, I wasnt really a fan, but loved some of his music

RIP Michael

My heart goes out to his children


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm shocked and devastated, my thoughts are with his family and children at this terrible time

xxxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

very sad news and must be devastating for his children. his music will live on in the hearts of many and after such a troubled life i hope he has now found peace

Amanda xx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

RIP Michael x

I'm so shocked and saddened by the news of his death, have been a huge fan since I was very young, my thoughts are with his children and all his family, god bless.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

so sad to hear this news , he was a legend and did some wonderful music and I am sad to see some newspapers are disrespecting his memory by still calling him "jacko"  , what a loss to your family Michael, and hopefully the nasty media will now leave you to rest in peace (I doubt it!) 



*jo jo* 70 said:


> Sorry to say this but I really didn't like the man, and I'm just thankful that maybe the children with have a more "normal" life now.


I don't think any Hollywood star/singers etc's children are ever able to have a "normal" life, I know he was eccentric but what is "normal" anyway


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I know I'm going to get myself into trouble for saying this  , I don't dispute that he had a great talent and I did grow up loving his music. I know most celebrities don't have a "normal" life and neither do their children, but I don't know and have never heard off any celebrity parents dangling a baby off a balcony or making their children wear masks when out in public, That is what I meant when I said what I did. I know "normal" has a wide range but that was not "normal"


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

BABY2 said:


> so sad to hear this news , he was a legend and did some wonderful music and I am sad to see some newspapers are disrespecting his memory by still calling him "jacko"  ,


Not sure why this is disrespecting him? It was a very well known nickname that many people referred to him by (unless he personally said he didn't like it?  ) I wouldn't feel that i was being disrespected if i was referred to by my nick name after my passing?!

He was never my cup of tea tbh, but obviously anyone dying is a sad event for their family and friends, and my thoughts are with them.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sally i think it comes from the saying 'wacko jacko' but i could be wrong

xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sally as far as I am aware the term "wacko Jacko" came about when he started to act bizarre and do stupid things  and he was called that in a derogatory way, I think it's uncalled for to still call him that when the man is dead, love him or hate him he _is_ a legend just like Hendrix/Elvis etc 

Jojo I DO agree with your point about stupid behaviour such as hanging children over the balcony  but in all honesty they will never have a "normal" life as they will always be MJ's kids...unless someone comes forward and claims them as theirs


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

So sad to hear the news.  MJ was my first 'teen idol' crush and I was lucky enough to see him perform live in Cork during the Bad Tour in 1987.

That was when he was at the height of his fame and the concert will remain forever as the best concert I've ever seen.

May he rest in peace and I hope the children will be looked after and their privacy respected.

Dee
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

dakota said:


> Sally i think it comes from the saying 'wacko jacko' but i could be wrong
> 
> xx


Maybe but I think "Jacko" is a reaosnably common nickname for someone whose surname is Jackson. I know two Jacksons in real life who get called "Jacko" by their mates. Whatever its origins I don't think people are necessarily using it disrecpectfully at this point. If they were calling him "Wacko Jacko" then yes, maybe. 

I feel for his family and especially his children. It's so sad for them. 

C~x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

50 is too young to die and he must have had a very sad like, to never have had a child hood and be such a confused person. May he RIP and he will always be remembered I am sure, and I hope he is remembered for his talent.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think Steve Irwin walking into an aligator pen with his infant son to feed a dangerous reptile is worse that what Michael Jackson did but thats just my opinion


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I totally agree   he shouldn't have done that, but he was confident because of working with the reptiles all his life. I don't think Michael Jackson was a confident juggler   I will remember him for a fabulous talent.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Spaykay said:


> 50 is too young to die and he must have had a very sad like, to never have had a child hood and be such a confused person. May he RIP and he will always be remembered I am sure, and I hope he is remembered for his talent.
> 
> Kay xxx


50 is too young to die, my dad was 50 when he died, too young for anyone to die


♥Saila♥ said:


> I think Steve Irwin walking into an aligator pen with his infant son to feed a dangerous reptile is worse that what Michael Jackson did but thats just my opinion


totally agree with you Saila, yet you didn't see the press give him a hard time a slagging him off


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Fuzzier -   sorry about your Dad.

Kay xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

aaawww thanks Kay, it was five years ago now but still just as raw now as it was then and i'm sure it's because he was too young to die  , that's why i'm so sad for MJ's family ............... i know how it feels to lose someone who is too young.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

fuzzier i totally agree hun my dad was only 56 when he died and i have said the same as you, too young and so very sad those poor kids' lives have just been turned upside down   

pam xx


----------

